# ESF Schools V's Local Government Aided Schools



## shubee (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there, 

I was wondering, if anyone had any advice (or experience) of admitting their non-Chinese speaking children to a local government primary schools as opposed to an ESF school? I am interested to find out how your child/children found settling into their local schools and if whether this option was due to difficulty in obtaining a place in an ESF school, as I am experiencing.

I am struggling to find a suitable ESF school with places within the relevant catchment area that I am looking in - North Point, Wan Chai, Causeway Bay, hence may need to consider an alternative.

Therefore, could anyone with any advice or experience of facing similar issues please be kind enough to advice me.

Thanks
Shu


----------

